# Specialized crankset (or other?) with Campagnolo 11 speed



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

I've seen threads discussing the use of the Specialized cranksets with Campy 11 speed. Some people have mentioned that they use Campy rings with the Specialized crank. Since Campy uses a proprietary BCD with one bolt offset, how is that possible? 

On one of my bikes, I use a Campy 10 speed Record crank and FD with my 11 speed setup. The FD shifts perfectly. Do the standard rings on the Specialized cranksets shift well with 11 speed chains?

I am new to the PF30 OSBB game. Are there any other cranksets that someone can recommend that work well with the Specialized OSBB frames (S-Works Tarmac SL4) that do not require adapters?

Thanks for the help. It is much appreciated.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Both 10 and 11-speed chains have the same internal width - 3.8mm. The external width difference of 0.4mm is owed to thinner plates and shorter pins. Therefore the crank does not know the difference. Nor would I get too hung up on worrying about chainring spacing. Just look at what 0.4mm really is. I have 2 bikes converted from 10 to 11, both retaining the 10 spd cranksets and FD's. No problems at all.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

tommyturbo said:


> ?
> 
> I am new to the PF30 OSBB game. Are there any other cranksets that someone can recommend that work well with the Specialized OSBB frames (S-Works Tarmac SL4) that do not require adapters?
> 
> Thanks for the help. It is much appreciated.


Any bb30 crankset will work and not require adapters


----------

